# Threat Level preparedness.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What Level do you prep for?

*CONDITION WHITE:*

The Sun is shining, the birds are singing, the mortgage is paid and the kids are in college.life is so0o0o0o good!

A weekend camping box with beanie weenies and fruit loops.you might even own a gun for home defense but probably not.you buy fuel as you need it and your primary survival skill is alphabetizing your underwear drawer.

*CONDITION BLUE:*
Now you're getting the idea!You saw what Katrina and a month's worth of tornadoes can do!You store a week's worth of Dehydrated food and bottled water and you talked your brother in law out of his J.C Higgens pump shotgun and a box of shells.you even took time to make storm shutters just in case.your best survival skills are fixing the car and applying bandages to non life threatening boo boos.

*CONDITION YELLOW:*
Uh-Oh..you're AWAKE!You actually watch and pay attention to the news and you realize "IT CAN HAPPEN HERE!"You bought a 3 gun kit the pros recommended on Prepared Society and a few hundred rounds of ammo, you store food water and medicine at least a month in advance and you're having new ideas about what to put in that empty corner of the basement,AKA survival shelter!Your best survival skills are CPR and stitching minor wounds.

*CONDITION RED:*
All is not good!Your friends think you've lost it and you live in your retreat/bunker.you have multiple short wave radios and a sat link to the internet, you own an arsenal that most SWAT teams would drool over, your diesel generator is a back up for your solar array in extended cloudy weather, you have food stored for years in advance but you hunt and grow your own too, if it's broke you can fix it, if it's bleeding you can stop it, you're in peak physical condition and you're a walking survival encyclopedia with years of study and training behind you.casual acquaintances call you "the wasteland Messiah" because Rambo looks like a zombie prepping nerd standing next to you.

If anyone cares, I'm green and red plaid.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I am a nice rich green blend


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess that puts me in a "Redder Shade Of Orange", not quite a Red and a bit above Yellow.

Kinda like that Threat Ladder.

Green and Red Plad? I guess that makes you a Scott, huh? If so Welcome to the club.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

The only things I'd add are reloading supplies and lots of practice with a long bow, the latter should prolly be included in yellow.... If there's no rebuilding, or a long time till, eventually you'll run out of ammo,but even small children can make arrows, and even without a head a sharp stick can earn food... Am I rambling? Sorry


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, but its just a level you're at, not the stuff that got you there. 



Davarm said:


> I guess that puts me in a "Redder Shade Of Orange", not quite a Red and a bit above Yellow.
> 
> Kinda like that Threat Ladder.
> 
> Green and Red Plad? I guess that makes you a Scott, huh? If so Welcome to the club.


Huh? LOL yeah, actually it does but I meant a bit of both is where I am.if money and health permitted I'd be redder than 0bambo's cabinet!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Thinking orange.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> if money and health permitted I'd be redder than 0bambo's cabinet!


OK now, lets not bring the sewer workers into the discussion.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm in denial.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Lite red and getting redder


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm Clear, ain't sayin why!


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Light orange working toward the red side of the spectrum. Got the sat, starting on learning shortwave - just can't afford the armada gun array yet...but working on it.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Orange, and I agree if I had the money I would be a deep red!!


----------



## overboard (May 12, 2012)

I would be infrared if I had cash, and people didn't act like I was insane for disaster prep! 99% chance nothing will ever happen, but if you enjoy the survival mindset, I can think of alot worse ways to spend your money!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

because the gov will take care of me I'll say I'm green. but I keep seeing red. :scratch wonder if the gov will fix my eyes?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Exactly! You're all a bunch of kooks. It can't happen here.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Could just go condition white and do some crack while waiting to vote for big 0 in November...LOL


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Blue trending towards yellow.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm at condition Yellow right about now.. except for the fact that I'm lacking a basement.. and man... do I HATE that!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess I am pink..... I will probably die .... right away..... can you bleed pink? I am set except for solar generator and guns.... ummm I am thinking about getting some BB gun pistols .... is that bad?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Want a booster shot that won't break your budget? P.M me.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

You talking to me?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes.both of you.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i think i'm orange ?!?!? maybe, i don't have enough guns either, lol....
thanks to the guys on this forum though i hope to be ready sooner then later.



faithmarie said:


> I guess I am pink..... I will probably die .... right away..... can you bleed pink? I am set except for solar generator and guns.... ummm I am thinking about getting some BB gun pistols .... is that bad?


well yes and no, definitely not a replacement for a real firearm, but they are also awesome for some small game and general target practice, don't get a pistol, get a pellet rifle from RSW or Benjamin if you can afford it, also check pyramydair.com for reviews and articles.

i sit in my back yard for hours plinking with my pellet guns, lots of fun!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> I am set except for solar generator and guns.... ummm I am thinking about getting some BB gun pistols .... is that bad?


Hahaha.... good one................................................ wait..... you ARE kidding right? :scratch


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL!! What, about the generator or the BB gun? ..... I am a gun illiterate .... I need to feel the power in my hand and get comfy with it. I don't trust myself to start with a REAL gun... and besides it might stay off a predator .... for a minute. I practice shoot with my son in law ... but I only like his hand gun. Is that bad?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> LOL!! What, about the generator or the BB gun? ..... I am a gun illiterate .... I need to feel the power in my hand and get comfy with it. I don't trust myself to start with a REAL gun... and besides it might stay off a predator .... for a minute. I practice shoot with my son in law ... but I only like his hand gun. Is that bad?


About the generator...  Seriously though, about the BB gun.. lol. What kind of gun does your son in law have? Me personally.. I wouldn't bother with a BB gun. If you REALLY want one just to get the feel of a pistol in your hand, then so be it.. but I'd skip it. When I lived in NY, I took a hunter safety course ( I honestly can't remember if I had to, or just wanted to..) but I started out with a .22 rifle, and a 20 gauge shotgun and went shooting with friends who showed me the do's and don'ts. There are some great .22 pistols that would be awesome to start with.. and after you got comfortable, move on up (like the Jeffersons). Just my .20 cents (adjusted for inflation).


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

d_saum said:


> About the generator...  Seriously though, about the BB gun.. lol. What kind of gun does your son in law have? Me personally.. I wouldn't bother with a BB gun. If you REALLY want one just to get the feel of a pistol in your hand, then so be it.. but I'd skip it. When I lived in NY, I took a hunter safety course ( I honestly can't remember if I had to, or just wanted to..) but I started out with a .22 rifle, and a 20 gauge shotgun and went shooting with friends who showed me the do's and don'ts. There are some great .22 pistols that would be awesome to start with.. and after you got comfortable, move on up (like the Jeffersons). Just my .20 cents (adjusted for inflation).


+ 1 on the.22. My gf was anti gun, till I finally talked her in to shooting my old .22 revolver. Now she has a G23 (.40) that she loves to shoot


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

My son in law has so many guns it frightens me... okay a .22 pistol ..... I am going to have to get a permit... to carry... I am too old for this. I have shot a 22 and a shot gun. I don't like the shot gun at all. Never been anti gun just afraid of them. Or maybe it's a healthy respect?


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

My mind is red, my finances make for a yellow-ish way of life. For the moment


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> My son in law has so many guns it frightens me... okay a .22 pistol ..... I am going to have to get a permit... to carry... I am too old for this. I have shot a 22 and a shot gun. I don't like the shot gun at all. Never been anti gun just afraid of them. Or maybe it's a healthy respect?


A healthy respect of firearms is absolutely necessary.. but no need to fear them if you handle them properly. I think you'll find, as most of my female friends have found, that after you get comfortable with a .22 pistol, you'll actually look forward to stepping up to a 9mm. Some of my lady friends didn't/don't care for anything larger than 9mm... but obviously it all depends on the individual!  Oh.. and by the by.. they all hated the shotguns!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

FatTire said:


> + 1 on the.22. My gf was anti gun, till I finally talked her in to shooting my old .22 revolver. Now she has a G23 (.40) that she loves to shoot


NICE!!!! What kind of revolver was it? (oh and by the way.. I've been meaning to ask you.. did you choose your screen name because of the beer? If so.. I'm a fan!) :beercheer:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

d_saum said:


> NICE!!!! What kind of revolver was it? (oh and by the way.. I've been meaning to ask you.. did you choose your screen name because of the beer? If so.. I'm a fan!) :beercheer:


It's a no name my dad bought at coast-to-coast hardware many, many years ago. Never fails though. And came with 2 cylinders, shoots shorts thru lr's

And no, I came up with it as a screen name because I used to be really into mountain bikes, which compared to road bikes have fat tires... But the beer is my third favorite


----------

